# Will These Frontier Rims Fit My Hardbody?



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Check 'em out. Will they fit my '97 4WD Hardbody with 15" rims? (Wonder why he's got tires of different sizes on the same truck.)

Nissan Frontier Rims Tires - Halifax Tires, Rims For Sale - Kijiji Halifax Canada.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Yup, those should fit, and the skinnier tires are probly for the front.


----------

